# autostart modulu z opcjami w gentoo. Jak?

## spinerr

dopisanie opcji po nazwie modułu w sekcji "modules=" pliku /etc/conf.d/modules nic nie daje. Gdzie to mam podać?

----------

## gexcite

/etc/modprobe.d/twoj_plik.conf

----------

## SlashBeast

conf.d/modules tyczy sie wylacznie modulow ktore laduje /etc/init.d/modules (ktory swoja droga jest zle napisany i nie dziala wcale tak jak powinno). Modprobe czyta /etc/modprobe.d i tam wlasnie dopisz te opcje.

----------

## spinerr

Czyli moduły autostartujemy z /etc/conf.d/modules, a opcje podajemy w /etc/modprobe.d/plik.conf.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie, jezeli modul ladujesz z conf.d/modules to tez tam podajesz jego opcje. Jezeli modul jest automatycznie ladowany przez udev to uzywasz /etc/modprobe.d/

----------

## spinerr

a jak to podać w modules? Jest tam miejsce gdzie podaje się po spacji moduły, mam po prostu wpisać w nowej linijce options moduł opcje tak jak w modprobe?

----------

